# some more passport advice please



## berlyn (Jan 30, 2009)

we are applying to renew our passports (myself and 2 boys aged 14 and 10)

we have british passports and are british citizens

we also have dual citizenship

do I still have to have still fill out the BI 529 form and all the gumf that goes with it or will a certified copy of the naturalisation papers and SA retension papers do?? 

Also can this all be done by post or do I have to have fingerprints done???

PLEASE HELP:notworthy:


----------



## daz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Application*



berlyn said:


> we are applying to renew our passports (myself and 2 boys aged 14 and 10)
> 
> we have british passports and are british citizens
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was born in SA, moved with family when i was a kid (6yrs) to Australia and applied for a SA passport at 22yrs. I had to fill out BI-529 form and proof of citizenship + go to the local police station to have full fingerprints taken. Passport is cheap but took 4 months to return. I don't know if this is similar to your kids situation. For kids that are naturalized in a foreign country before they turn 18, they never lose SA citizenship. For yourself you will have to apply to retain SA citizenship (according to government this is best done prior to gaining a foreign citizenship). There is no guarantee that an adult who voluntarily took up foreign citizenship will retain their SA citizenship.

Cheers


----------



## M+Y (Feb 27, 2009)

*Contact my legal advisor if u want?*

Hi, 

I built a website for a former lawyer, now legal adviser. I specifically remember that he handles immigration cases/ issues.

Won't be any harm if you contact him? Search "contact ike swartzberg" in your browser.

Good luck!
M+Y
solve-online


----------

